# Clicking sound from UPS



## DFC (Oct 8, 2016)

Guys i have a iBall Nirantar UPS 621V(600VA). Whenever the light goes the UPS start make clicking sound. It clicks very fast "click click click click click click click click click" like that.

I bought this UPS few months back from amazon. Is there some defect with the UPS or is it some other problem?


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 9, 2016)

there appears to be a fault with its relay system-you should get it checked by a qualified technician or discontinue using it as soon as possible.


----------



## DFC (Oct 10, 2016)

Will there be any damage to my system if i continue using it? Only problem is it make the clicking sound otherwise it works.


----------



## Tomal (Nov 18, 2016)

I am facing the same problem. I took it to the technician last Sunday and he had a test run for 2 days.During that period it didn't make any clicking sound. But when I returned it back Tuesday, it was OK for half of the day and again started to make clicking sound. Now what should I do with it?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 18, 2016)

Tomal said:


> I am facing the same problem. I took it to the technician last Sunday and he had a test run for 2 days.During that period it didn't make any clicking sound. But when I returned it back Tuesday, it was OK for half of the day and again started to make clicking sound. Now what should I do with it?


1st you should have bought a good UPS. 
Iball, Intex, Zebronics sometimes work or sometimes does not.

Dump that UPS and go with 
CyberPower 1000VA UPS @ 4k
APC 800VA UPS @ 4.4k

If you want more cheaper UPS, then
Champion 800VA UPS @ 3k

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------

